# Is there really any use applying online jobs in Australia- New South Wales?



## ankurj.hazarika (Oct 10, 2016)

Friends-

I have just received an invitation from NSW. Now, from what I have from my friends is that there is absolutely no use in applying for online jobs across Australia, and the only way one can fetch jobs is through referrals. Is it true? Has anybody ever succeeded in fetching a job by applying online here. I am talking about foreign nationals here.

Thanks,
Ankur


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

Referrals, networking, cold calling companies directly & online ads are different ways to get jobs here.

Everyone has different experiences. In general, there are at least 200 job applicants per job & only 1 gets hired. It is very competitive out there & definitely not easy.

Treat your job search like a full time job & put all the effort required, including a resume that stands out & interview preparation.... etc. & don't give up.



It


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Not at all, there are people that have success with jobs applied for online and there are some places ie. State and federal government who only advertise their jobs online.

Just be prepared to apply for alot of jobs and make sure that your resume is Australianised.

Also with so many people looking for jobs there is no use applying for jobs until your visa is granted and you have arrived in Australia.


----------



## sachkunj (May 25, 2014)

ankurj.hazarika said:


> Friends-
> 
> I have just received an invitation from NSW. Now, from what I have from my friends is that there is absolutely no use in applying for online jobs across Australia, and the only way one can fetch jobs is through referrals. Is it true? Has anybody ever succeeded in fetching a job by applying online here. I am talking about foreign nationals here.
> 
> ...


I think only way to get a job in Australia is online .. when I was newly migrated in Australia I was applying online entire month and no response then suddenly from next I have received few phone calls and i had 3 job in line,,, so my point is online really works but it takes some time.. and as per my experience employer only contact you if they are 70 % happy with your application.


----------



## MALEX (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi,

Finally selected? Working in which fileds?
Cheers


----------



## newpain01 (Feb 18, 2017)

Anyone cares to share where you are applying?


----------

